# Need help finding period pieces



## Cannon0006 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi all,

Im currently planning a model railroad that will be 1850-1900, the problem is, it seems all Ive been able to find is the locomotives (Bachmann has a nice N scale selection).

I was wondering if anyone here has found a reliable source of period authentic buildings or figures for this time period?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Cannon0006 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im currently planning a model railroad that will be 1850-1900, the problem is, it seems all Ive been able to find is the locomotives (Bachmann has a nice N scale selection).
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here has found a reliable source of period authentic buildings or figures for this time period?


 Cannon0006;

You picked an interesting, and tough, period to model. Because it's not as popular as the 1950s and later, there isn't as much available. See if you can get hold of a back issue of 
"N Scale Magazine. www.nscalemagazine.com or [email protected] 
The issue I think will help you is the November/December 2014 issue of this Bi-monthly magazine. It features a fantastic looking Civil war/ wild west layout. The photos will interest you and the multi page article titled, "How the West Was Won", quotes sources for the buildings and figures from that period.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## Cannon0006 (Dec 5, 2015)

The bigger the challenge, the more fun ill have defeating it :3

but thanks for the lead, itll be worth following up on, but is the article western or eastern, as im trying to model American South East


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*East or West*



Cannon0006 said:


> The bigger the challenge, the more fun ill have defeating it :3
> 
> but thanks for the lead, itll be worth following up on, but is the article western or eastern, as im trying to model American South East


 Cannon0006;

The author doesn't specify a geographic location. The buildings look pretty "Wild"western to me, but they could be modified to look more "genteel" eastern. Most were modified to make them western anyway. Some of the techniques should be universal in any case.

Traction Fan


----------



## Cannon0006 (Dec 5, 2015)

I found a sit for civil war era freight at least

Click Me


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*4-4-0 Locos*



Cannon0006 said:


> I found a sit for civil war era freight at least
> 
> Click Me


 I'd go with the Atlas 4-4-0. The Bachmans run, but too fast.
All the Micro Trains stuff is high quality.

Traction Fan


----------



## Cannon0006 (Dec 5, 2015)

Bachmann ive never had issues with, Ive never really tried atlas though


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

As far as figures go there was someone that made pewter ones but I can't remember if it was for n or hon3 but had the women with the big puffy dresses men with top hats and things like that, I just can't remember the name of the company, silver city or something like that , but they were pricy.


----------



## Cannon0006 (Dec 5, 2015)

I may try and see how a 3-d printer works for certain items


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Pewter figures*



Viperjim1 said:


> As far as figures go there was someone that made pewter ones but I can't remember if it was for n or hon3 but had the women with the big puffy dresses men with top hats and things like that, I just can't remember the name of the company, silver city or something like that , but they were pricy.


 They might have been from "Musket Miniatures".

Traction Fan


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Take a look here. http://p3nh.storefrontpro.com There are several buildings that may be of interest. I have the farm house and barn. Andy actually designed the Italian Restaurant for me! Very high quality and good price.

I hope you find some things you like.


----------



## tom1958 (Feb 12, 2016)

*OLD WEST SCENERY*

I just found this new sight...

www.oldwestsecenry.com

3D laser printed Buildings & Accessories.

Very detailed and accurate old west building and accessories specifically for n-gauge.

Nothing out there like them that I've come across.

I bought the sheriff's office, hardware store and general store, and they got here in less than 4 days... 

Your not paying for the material, your paying for the design and printing.

They come out with something new almost every week…

Good Luck…

tom
I just found this new sight...

www.oldwestsecenry.com

3D laser printed Buildings & Accessories.

Very detailed and accurate old west building and accessories specifically for n-gauge.

Nothing out there like them that I've come across.

I bought the sheriff's office, hardware store and general store, and they got here in less than 4 days... 

Your not paying for the material, your paying for the design and printing.

They come out with something new almost every week…

Good Luck…

tom


----------



## ajkochevar (Feb 3, 2016)

I made this N scale suitcase layout for my son a couple of years ago. I had to do a lot of scratchbuilding. All buildings are paper models from various websites recolored, combined with other models in Photoshop and then scaled down and printed of in MS Publisher. 

Details like figures were just standard modern figures modded to fit the old west era. Women in short skirts had styrene and white glue filler added to cover their legs. Small styrene circle with a styrene cylinder made a top hat. Never did quite finish the mine area but still not a bad little layout in a 15 by 24 inch suitcase.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzdOc1JBKY8


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tom1958 said:


> I just found this new sight...
> 
> www.oldwestsecenry.com
> 
> 3D laser printed Buildings & Accessories.


How about a little truth in advertising? Seems this is your sales site, so you didn't exactly "just find it".


----------



## tom1958 (Feb 12, 2016)

"FOUND" 
verb (used with object)
1.
to set up or establish on a firm basis or for enduring existence:
to found a new publishing company. lol

I'm just kidding.. I'm sorry for the misleading note.. that remained in the text from the first post I put on here.. In the future I will put my Ad's on the correct page and on the correct days with the corrected verbiage…

I was trying to get a buzz going and in my zealous enthusiasm, my poor judgement got the better of me…

At heart I am just a modeler, and not a very good one, This started as a project for my grandson when his dad suggested I try selling the buildings.. so.. in the future, i will refrain from misleading tag lines and promote myself as an official retailer, something I had no idea my little experiment in 3d printing would develop into..

Thank you

Tom
Old West Scenery


----------



## Cannon0006 (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, a big criteria for me is American East, not western


----------

